

Tell HN: I'm the business co-founder you're looking for* - atamfilms

Not an MBA (nice opening, huh?)<p>Worked at startups in a customer acquisition/BD role for the past three years. (first marketing hire x2)<p>Startups funded by the likes of KP, Sequoia, First Round, Accel and Kapor Capital.<p>Can pick up a phone right now and have 5 meetings with Angels by the end of the week.<p>Previously worked in market research/product management roles in S&#38;P 500 Valley tech firm.<p>Huge fan and advocate of customer development and lean startup.<p>However, not a dogmatic follower of any startup "school."<p>Realized today that I'm tired of watching others around me make mistakes and want to make a few of my own.<p>Have two very solid business ideas, but am not married to them.<p>Not an asshole.<p>*If you're looking to spend the next 1-3 months working on a MVP and pitching to get incubator/angel support.<p>atamfilms (at) gmail<p>I look forward to talking with you.<p>Fine print: Northern California preferred, but will work remotely with the right person(s)
======
webwright
Rock on. If I were looking for a co-founder, I'd reply to this.

I'd be a bit worried about you, though. If you're in the the startup biz, why
don't you have a rolodex full of tech co-founders who want to work with you?
You'd probably score extra points by saying, "I have 5 hackers who I've worked
with that'll swear by me-- happy to connect you so you can chat" or somesuch.

------
jcnotchrist
Wow - maybe you should have my tech guy! He's pretty awesome, check out his
latest work here: <http://bit.ly/f3MIbq>

I know it's odd that I'm trying to give away my tech guy. I guess I feel like
he deserves better. I spent a year full time pushing our products, got some
investors interested but didn't close the deal. I am still doing my best to
sell and we still feel hopeful, but given his skills, perhaps he'd go further
with someone with more experience and contacts.

The downside is that we're based in New Zealand, so a bit far from N
California. Anyway, feel free to get in touch with him if you want.

------
atamfilms
Yeah, I've got 5 hackers who can vouch for me. Happy to connect you.

p.s. One of them might say I'm a bit of an asshole sometimes.

------
BrainScraps
Other credentials: Big brass balls.

Good on ya.

------
mapster
Cool. Though your not a hacker and not an MBA or a designer. Is that your
pitch?

I'm looking for co-founders in NorCal area too. Right now, my hackers = eLance
(i.e. hey, I love the lean start-up method too!)

------
rudasn
It'll be good to know what types of problems do you want to solve? What's the
industry are you mostly interested in? B2C or B2B?

What are the biggest problems you see around you and want to solve?

~~~
atamfilms
I've done both B2B and B2C. The more consumer the B2B, the more I like it.
Enterprise software around collaboration or for small business is interesting
to me.

My ideas are consumer and are targeted toward specific verticals.

------
imechura
Emailed.

